# Moving Canada to UK. What to do with car?



## derryck (May 24, 2009)

Hi - I would love to swap car with someone who is moving from the UK to Canada. 
I am moving from Canada to UK.


----------



## cocoalfie (Apr 6, 2009)

Canada is a BIG place, where are you moving from exactly?


----------



## derryck (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Canada is a big place.*



cocoalfie said:


> Canada is a BIG place, where are you moving from exactly?


I live in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area) - but I figured that the location was not that relevant. I looked at any desired remote part of Canada as an opportunity to hit the road!


----------



## cocoalfie (Apr 6, 2009)

derryck said:


> I live in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area) - but I figured that the location was not that relevant. I looked at any desired remote part of Canada as an opportunity to hit the road!


what kind of car is it and how old is it?


----------



## derryck (May 24, 2009)

cocoalfie said:


> what kind of car is it and how old is it?


We actually have two/three cars. 
Silver Honda Civic (standard transmission), 2000 model, about 70 or 80K km (50 thousand miles) on the clock. Excellent car, never had any issues, serviced religiously. Absolutely the only thing that I don't like about it is that it does not have cruise control.

Dodge Chrysler van (grand caravan ES) - it is one of those "touring, air suspension" types, 2001 model, about 130k KM on the clock. It is the fully loaded one, I use this for long travelling, very comfortable, economy is somewhat less than the Honda (around 30 mpg, costs around $70 full tank to do 500 miles, like Toronto to Chicago). Again, no issues with this one. This is a bronze minivan too.

We have a third car (this was actually our "spare car", so it does not have a lot of mileage, given its age (also around 50k miles) - it is a Bronze Mazda Protege, 1998 model, also never had any issues with this one - love to travel in this one when I am alone (it has cruise control). 
This one, I am not too sure about, because my mum might want this one.

The cars are all religiously serviced every 3 months or 3000 miles (my dealership loves me for the business!). 

Either of them I would be sad to give up.


----------



## cocoalfie (Apr 6, 2009)

derryck said:


> We actually have two/three cars.
> Silver Honda Civic (standard transmission), 2000 model, about 70 or 80K km (50 thousand miles) on the clock. Excellent car, never had any issues, serviced religiously. Absolutely the only thing that I don't like about it is that it does not have cruise control.
> 
> Dodge Chrysler van (grand caravan ES) - it is one of those "touring, air suspension" types, 2001 model, about 130k KM on the clock. It is the fully loaded one, I use this for long travelling, very comfortable, economy is somewhat less than the Honda (around 30 mpg, costs around $70 full tank to do 500 miles, like Toronto to Chicago). Again, no issues with this one. This is a bronze minivan too.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I am looking for something slightly newer like 2005/06. I currently have a Honda FrV 2005 model. with 44K on the clock. I have a Honda dealer that is interested in it and in fact they are coming over to see it tonight. These cars are hugely popular with families and I want to try and find something similar when I come out to Canada at the end of July. I am relocating to Victoria BC so it is a long way from GTA. Again, thanks for the info but I don't think these cars are for me.


----------



## mrsl04 (Feb 22, 2009)

derryck said:


> Hi - I would love to swap car with someone who is moving from the UK to Canada.
> I am moving from Canada to UK.


Good idea! We are moving to Canada at the end of August to Edmonton Alberta. We have a 3 year old Renault Grand Scenic 1.9 DCI Nice car, has 5 seats and two that fold up in the boot. Not sure what yoyr situation is or if you have a family, we have 2 young kids so want something reliable and prettyu sturdy with space in it...and to cope with the harsh winters!


----------



## dakus77 (May 15, 2009)

derryck said:


> Hi - I would love to swap car with someone who is moving from the UK to Canada.
> I am moving from Canada to UK.


Hi,
Would you want to sell the Honda? I just moved from UK to Canada, I already sold my car. I am interested in buying the honda if you are willing to sell.


----------



## cocoalfie (Apr 6, 2009)

dakus77 said:


> Hi,
> Would you want to sell the Honda? I just moved from UK to Canada, I already sold my car. I am interested in buying the honda if you are willing to sell.


Yes! I am selling the Honda, but I am confused. Am I right in saying that you are in Canada and wanting to buy a car in the UK? I am in the UK. I don't quite understand why you want it if you are living in Canada. Please clarify. Thanks


----------



## dakus77 (May 15, 2009)

cocoalfie said:


> Yes! I am selling the Honda, but I am confused. Am I right in saying that you are in Canada and wanting to buy a car in the UK? I am in the UK. I don't quite understand why you want it if you are living in Canada. Please clarify. Thanks


Hi,
Sorry I got it all mixed up, I thougth you were in Canada, moving to UK.


----------



## cocoalfie (Apr 6, 2009)

dakus77 said:


> Hi,
> Sorry I got it all mixed up, I thougth you were in Canada, moving to UK.


No Problem! For a minute I thought I was losing the plot. Cheers! Hope you are enjoying life in the great white north.


----------

